# Vampire Bloodlines startet nicht (ohne Fehlermeldung zurück zum Desktop)



## Neawoulf (19. August 2008)

*Vampire Bloodlines startet nicht (ohne Fehlermeldung zurück zum Desktop)*

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie bekam ich vor ein paar Tagen wieder Lust, Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines zu spielen. Allerdings weigert sich mein PC, das Spiel zu startet, früher lief es (auf dem selbem PC) prima.

Kurze Beschreibung, was (nicht) passiert:

Ich starte das Spiel, die Werbevideos (NVidia, Troika etc.) laufen, danach springt das Spiel ohne eine Fehlermeldung zurück zum Desktop. Auch im Taskmanager hat sich das Spiel verabschiedet.

Ein (nicht ganz so) kurzer Auszug aus der Crash-Log Datei im Spielverzeichnis:



> * * * Vampire Crash Data Log, Generated From Exe Built On: Oct  6 2004 * * *
> 
> vampire caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005)
> in module vampire.exe at 001b:00000000.
> ...



Ich hab schon das ganze Internet durchwühlt und nach einer Lösung gesucht ... bisher vergeblich. Ich habe verschiedene Sprachversionen des Spiels installiert (Deutsch und Englisch), verschiedene Patch Kombinationen (mal ohne Patch, mal mit 1.2, mal mit Fan-Patch) ... macht alles keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe außerdem meine Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, Soundkartentreiber aktualisiert und die allerneuste DirectX9 Version draufgepackt ... immer noch das selbe Problem.

Mein System:
AMD 4400+
ATI x1950 Pro
2 GB Ram
Windows XP

Ich nehme an, das sollte reichen ... und wie gesagt: Vor etwa einem halben Jahr hat das Spiel noch prima auf diesem Rechner funktioniert.

Hat jemand ein paar weitere Tipps, was ich ausprobieren könnte?


----------



## jeronimoo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Vampire Bloodlines startet nicht (ohne Fehlermeldung zurück zum Desktop)*

deinst. mal sämtliche "fingerabdrücke" vom spiel!
nach der deinst. lösche mal sämtliche reg-einträge manuell.
und zwar solange, bis die suchfunktion nichts mehr findet.

spiel wieder drauf - hat bei mir geklappt! 

mfg 

edit by mcdrake: Quotes entfernt


----------



## Neawoulf (20. August 2008)

*AW: Vampire Bloodlines startet nicht (ohne Fehlermeldung zurück zum Desktop)*



			
				jeronimoo am 20.08.2008 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> deinst. mal sämtliche "fingerabdrücke" vom spiel!
> nach der deinst. lösche mal sämtliche reg-einträge manuell.
> und zwar solange, bis die suchfunktion nichts mehr findet.
> 
> ...



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, hat leider nichts gebracht ... hab die ganze Registry schon per Suchfunktion und per Hand (bzw. Auge) durchblättert, da gab es keine Reste mehr.

Ein paar weitere mögliche Ursachen, die ich inzwischen ausgeschlossen habe:

- Das Spiel scheint sich nicht mit einer Software bzw. dll-Datei namens 
  python2*.dll zu vertragen ... Datei versuchsweise entfernt (mit Sicherungskopie), 
  daran lag    es nicht.

- Bei einigen Leuten startet das Spiel mit einer zu hohen Bildfrequenz, die der 
  Monitor nicht darstellen kann. Das kann ich auch ausschließen. Erstens habe ich
  per Treiber feste Werte eingegeben, zweitens würde das Programm dann ja zumindest
  noch im Taskmanager auftauchen.

- Der Kopierschutz verträgt sich nicht mit Daemon-Tools und ähnlichen Programmen. 
  Die habe ich jedoch nicht und hatte ich auch nie installiert. Lediglich Nero Burning 
  Rom habe ich auf dem Rechner, aber damit sollte sich das Spiel wohl nicht beißen.
  Schließlich lief das Spiel früher bei mir auch damit.

Der abgesicherte Modus des Spiels  funktioniert übrigens auch nicht ... langsam bin ich echt verzweifelt. An der Hardware wird es wohl auch nicht liegen, alles andere funktioniert ja problemlos. Auch andere Spiele mit Source Engine (Half Life 2 & Dark Messiah of Might and Magic).

_*dazueditier*_

Oh mein Gott, es hat geklappt ... ES HAT GEKLAPPT ... nach an den Jahren *Tränen der Erleichterung wein*  Tausend Sachen probiert, dann habe ich die Lösung in einem englischsprachigen Forum gefunden.

Falls jemand das selbe Problem hat (Spiel startet nicht und stürzt nach Werbevideos ab): Versucht man den Inhalt des bin-Ordners (ein Haufen dll Dateien) ins Hauptverzeichnis (das mit der Vampire.exe Datei) zu kopieren ... bei mir hat's geklappt.


----------

